# Frontline for hedgehogs?



## kiukitsu (Dec 2, 2008)

When i found out that my hedgehog had mites, I applied Revolution once. 
I thought that would be enough. 
I brought my hedgehog to a vet for general check-up and she said that I COULD apply Revolution once more. 

I've been using frontline for my dogs and I'm thinking if i could also use it for my hedgehog since I only have one hedgehog and he doesn't even take half of the Revolution. I thought i could use revolution again once it was opened but when i checked the revolution left after the first application, it was already empty (maybe it dried up?) 

I was thinking if I could use revolution for my dogs but after doing a lot of research, there were so many bad feedbacks about revolution when used for dogs. 

Do i really need to apply revolution to my hedgehog again? Because the vet said that I could. She didn't say I need to. Or can I use frontline instead of revolution?


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

i believe frontline does not kill mites, only flees i think that is why only revolution works.


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

Frontline would not help mites because it is only a flea and tick product and I'm not sure if its safe for hedgehogs. 

I am currently treating my hedgehog for mites as well and my vet told me to apply 3 doses of Revolution for puppies/kittens 10 days apart. He received his 2nd dose on the 2nd and is already looking much better. I can tell a big difference in just a few days so I think the second dose was extremely helpful.

I have worked for a veterinarian for 8 years and I have seen dogs turn up heartworm positive after being on Revolution. We always recommended Interceptor or Heartgaurd for heartworm prevention. We did have some clients that used Revolution for fleas instead of Frontline. They would use one of the heartworm pills as well to make sure there dogs were protected from heartworms.

You should be able to buy single doses of the Revolution for your hedgie. Your hedgie would recieve a different dose of Revolution than your dogs would anyway. The Revolution you had left in the tube probably did dry up since it has an alcohol base. Its not good for long once its opened.


----------



## kiukitsu (Dec 2, 2008)

I see.. Thanks for the reply. 

Even single doses cost high in our country. 

Anyway, I asked my dad to buy frontline for my dog.

And I would buy Revolution for my hedgie. 

So does that mean the 1 application is not yet enough? I mean, are there still mites left?
Or is it because 2nd and 3rd doses help make the skin go back to normal?

It's already 1month ago when i applied the 1st application.


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

It is possible that one treatment did not kill all the mites. The first vet I brought my hedgie to said to reapply the Revolution in 1 month. Bruce still wasn't looking better so I brought him to our local vet school hospital where they have specialists in exotics and thats where I was told to apply the three doses. I don't think it would be a bad idea to apply another dose to make sure your hedgie is mite free. Especially if he/she still has signs of mites. If your hedgie's skin looks normal than a second treatment may not be needed. You can also bring your hedgehog back to the vet and get an opinion from them.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you are careful, you should be able to get the Revolution to last until the next dose. Open the vial carefully, use the required drop or two and shut it quickly. Make sure it is pushed on tightly. Then take some plastic wrap, like is used in the kitchen and tightly wrap the vial in a small piece of it, then put it in a small plastic bag. I've had it last 6 months or more. 

What type of bedding are you using? If shavings, carefresh or any commercial bedding it is possible you are continually bringing mites back in. I suggest switching to fleece. 

Usually one dose of Revolution is all that is needed but in severe infestations sometimes two is needed. Treating him 3 times to be sure is not going to hurt. 

The dose is 1 drop (.001 ml) per 400 grams of weight.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

As Nancy said, put the cap back on tightly and wrap in plastic bag.
I store mine in the refridgerator, and have never had any of dry up.


----------



## Andesine (Oct 10, 2013)

I realise this is an old thread but please do not use Frontline on hedgehogs. It can cause severe breathing difficulties and even kill. We won't use it on the wild hogs and APH are a lot smaller so avoid like the plague.


----------

